# How old?



## Wetzel (Nov 11, 2006)

How old do you think this deer is?  

With the neck size as it goes into the chest, I'm thinking 3 1/2 year old although the antlers make me think of a deer a year younger.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm guessing a healthy 2 1/2 yr old. Still slender through the body but he's swollen a bit from the rut. Give him some time.


----------



## ncman (Nov 11, 2006)

*He's young*

I say a year & half. The body looks like a fawn's.


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Nov 21, 2006)

1 1/2 or 2 1/2 let him grow. He will be nice next year.


----------



## Trizey (Nov 21, 2006)

Most likely under 2.5 y.o.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 21, 2006)

BigBuckFinder said:


> 1 1/2 or 2 1/2 let him grow. He will be nice next year.



Ditto


----------



## Just BB (Nov 21, 2006)

I would say 2.5 yr old. Based on swollen neck but not too dark tarsels, slim body, nice straight back and what appears to be about 13 inch spread but with good tine lenght. Should be a good one next year.


----------



## trailhunter (Nov 21, 2006)

1.5 to 2.5, leaning toward 2.5.

th


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 24, 2006)

BigBuckFinder said:


> 1 1/2 or 2 1/2 let him grow. He will be nice next year.






Yep.....youngster !


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Dec 24, 2006)

2  1/2


----------



## hunterb (Dec 24, 2006)

2 -1/2


----------



## copenhagen cowboy (Dec 25, 2006)

1.5-2 years old judging from his body parts not his antlers.
the legs still look skinny, the rear hams and shoulders are small as well


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Dec 25, 2006)

he's a baby with good genetics and a good food source. I say 2 more years he'll be a dandy


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Dec 25, 2006)

2 1/2 also.  Body looks a little lean for 3 1/2.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 25, 2006)

Echo'ing the 2.5yo


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 26, 2006)

2.5 here as well.  long skinny legs, narrow body, long nose, small back hips


----------



## monster buck 101 (Jan 3, 2007)

I agree 2.5 also. Would probably be a nice buck in 2 years!!! Which cuddeback model do you have?


----------



## Wetzel (Jan 3, 2007)

monster buck 101 said:


> Which cuddeback model do you have?


Picture was taken with a 2006 Cuddeback Expert.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 3, 2007)

Got to go with 2.5


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 3, 2007)

1.5 or 2.5 with real good genetics and good food and/or mineral supply


----------

